# uvesafb vs. kaffeine

## ScytheMan

hallo, ich hab mal wieder ein problem:

und zwar quittiert kaffeine (und das restliche kde) den dienst (ergo: ich lande wieder im kdm), wenn ich auf das dvb-s device zugreifen möchte und einen kanal wähle

mit mplayer funktioniert dvb ohne probleme

dmesg gibt folgendes aus:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> uvesafb: mode switch failed (eax=0x34f, err=0). Trying again with default timings.
> 
> 

 

ich habe einen monitor mit 1680*1050 auflösung

uvesafb scheint das nicht zu unterstützen.

zusätzliche informationen: 

hd3870 mit xf86-video-ati-6.9.0

amd64-system

liegt das problem evtl. an der video beschleunigung?

danke schonmal für eure hilfe

grüße scytheman

falls mehr infos gebraucht werden, einfach sagen.[/quote]

----------

## firefly

uvesafb kann nur die vesa-video-modes, welche auch im vesa-bios der Grafikkarte eingetragen sind.

Alle vom Grafikkarten unterstützten Vesa-modes kannst du durch auslesen der datei /sys/devices/platform/uvesafb.0/vbe_modes, wenn du mit aktiven uvesafb support im kernel dein system gestartet hast, erfahren.

----------

## ScytheMan

ja das ist mir schon klar, und uvesafb unterstützt 1680*1050 in dem fall nicht.

allerdings frag ich mich, weshalb der fbtreiber da reinpfuscht, obwohl eigentlich der treiber für x (also xf86-video-ati) für den zugriff auf die grafikkarte zuständig ist

----------

## firefly

bist du dir sicher, das die uvesafb meldung was mit deinem problem zu tun hat?

es kann auch sein, das diese meldung nur als letztes in der ausgabe von dmesg auftaucht, aber schon bevor du versucht per kaffeine auf das DVB-S gerät zuzugreifen.

----------

## ScytheMan

ja ich bin mir sicher, dass das damit zu tun hat. denn ich kann den fehler ja beliebig oft reproduzieren und dann habe ich im log genauso oft den uvesafb fehler

bin jetzt mal aus spaß auf den proprietären treiber umgestiegen, damit kriege ich ca. 2 sekunden bild, das  fehlfarben hat, danach habe ich einen schwarzen bildschirm bei dem ich nicht umschalten kann.

ich werd jetzt mal logs durchsehen ob ich was interessantes dazu finde.

```
Xorg.0.log

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x23

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x24

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x25

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x26

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x27

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x28

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x29

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2a

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2b

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2c

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2d

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2e

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2f

```

zählt hexadezimal weiter bis 0x72

```

kern.log

Jul 12 16:07:45 cthulhu BUG: using smp_processor_id() in preemptible [00000000] code: X/3540

Jul 12 16:07:45 cthulhu caller is __ke_spin_lock+0x28/0x3e [fglrx]

Jul 12 16:07:45 cthulhu Pid: 3540, comm: X Tainted: P         2.6.25-gentoo-r6 #11

Jul 12 16:07:45 cthulhu

Jul 12 16:07:45 cthulhu Call Trace:

Jul 12 16:07:45 cthulhu [<ffffffff803b0662>] debug_smp_processor_id+0xb6/0xc8

Jul 12 16:07:45 cthulhu [<ffffffff88000ad8>] :fglrx:__ke_spin_lock+0x28/0x3e

Jul 12 16:07:45 cthulhu [<ffffffff88000b0a>] :fglrx:KAS_GetExecutionLevel+0x1c/0xbd

Jul 12 16:07:45 cthulhu [<ffffffff88003a70>] :fglrx:KAS_InterlockedList_InsertAtTail+0x2f/0x8c

Jul 12 16:07:45 cthulhu [<ffffffff88016c18>] :fglrx:MCIL_InterlockedList+0xe8/0x190

Jul 12 16:07:45 cthulhu [<ffffffff880a9f67>] ? :fglrx:RingBuffer_Initialize+0x167/0x180

Jul 12 16:07:45 cthulhu [<ffffffff880a9da9>] ? :fglrx:RingBuffer_GetTotalMemSize+0xd9/0x130

Jul 12 16:07:45 cthulhu [<ffffffff88012152>] ? :fglrx:PcsCommand+0x1d2/0x5c0

Jul 12 16:07:45 cthulhu [<ffffffff88012083>] ? :fglrx:PcsCommand+0x103/0x5c0

Jul 12 16:07:45 cthulhu [<ffffffff88015e04>] ? :fglrx:MCIL_GetRegistrykey+0x1b4/0x2a0

Jul 12 16:07:45 cthulhu [<ffffffff880b11e3>] ? :fglrx:DispatchRing_Initialize+0x103/0x180

Jul 12 16:07:45 cthulhu [<ffffffff880b3e27>] ? :fglrx:IVRing_AllocateMemory+0x127/0x180

Jul 12 16:07:45 cthulhu [<ffffffff880b3758>] ? :fglrx:InitializeInterrupts+0x48/0x70

Jul 12 16:07:45 cthulhu [<ffffffff880a8ad7>] ? :fglrx:IRQMGR_InitializeIRQMGR+0xe7/0x100

Jul 12 16:07:45 cthulhu [<ffffffff88019389>] ? :fglrx:irqmgr_wrap_initialize+0x89/0x100

Jul 12 16:07:45 cthulhu [<ffffffff88018fbc>] ? :fglrx:firegl_install_irq+0xfc/0x2a0

Jul 12 16:07:45 cthulhu [<ffffffff88018ec0>] ? :fglrx:firegl_install_irq+0x0/0x2a0

Jul 12 16:07:45 cthulhu [<ffffffff8800d7aa>] ? :fglrx:firegl_ioctl+0x1ba/0xfd0

Jul 12 16:07:45 cthulhu [<ffffffff880030ca>] ? :fglrx:ip_firegl_ioctl+0x9/0xb

Jul 12 16:07:45 cthulhu [<ffffffff802a6cb6>] ? vfs_ioctl+0x5e/0x77

Jul 12 16:07:45 cthulhu [<ffffffff802a6f27>] ? do_vfs_ioctl+0x258/0x275

Jul 12 16:07:45 cthulhu [<ffffffff802230fe>] ? do_page_fault+0x438/0x7a2

Jul 12 16:07:45 cthulhu [<ffffffff802a6f86>] ? sys_ioctl+0x42/0x68

Jul 12 16:07:45 cthulhu [<ffffffff8020b0eb>] ? system_call_after_swapgs+0x7b/0x80

Jul 12 16:07:45 cthulhu

Jul 12 16:07:45 cthulhu [fglrx] Reserved FB block: Shared offset:0, size:1000000

Jul 12 16:07:45 cthulhu [fglrx] Reserved FB block: Unshared offset:ff7f000, size:80000

```

weshalb mir das den blackscreen einbringt weiß ich aber immer noch nicht :/

----------

